# Pfizer to start testing its Covid-19 vaccine in children as young as 12



## Becky1951 (Oct 14, 2020)

Pfizer to start testing its Covid-19 vaccine in children as young as 12

(CNN)Drugmaker Pfizer has plans to start testing its experimental coronavirus vaccine in children as young as 12, and parents have already expressed interest in enrolling their kids, the researcher leading the trial told CNN Tuesday.

It will be the first coronavirus vaccine trial to include children in the United States.

A team at Cincinnati Children's Hospital will begin vaccinating teenagers aged 16 and 17 this week, and will move to enroll 12-to 15-year-olds later, said Dr. Robert Frenck, director of the Vaccine Research Center at the hospital.

The company confirmed on its website it has approval from the US Food and Drug Administration to enroll children as young as 12 in its trial.

More at

https://www.cnn.com/2020/10/13/health/covid-vaccine-pfizer-kids-bn/index.html


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 14, 2020)

Sick!

I wonder when drug-makers are going to start "testing" Covid-19 vaccines on babies?

I guess anything goes when money is involved.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 14, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Sick!
> 
> I wonder when drug-makers are going to start "testing" Covid-19 vaccines on babies?
> 
> I guess anything goes when money is involved.


They get paid for doing the trials. 5000 dollars was offered here for volunteers.  If you are out of work, don’t have money for food, and close to being homeless, yup, you would do it.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 14, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> They get paid for doing the trials. 5000 dollars was offered here for volunteers.  If you are out of work, don’t have money for food, and close to being homeless, yup, you would do it.


No, I wouldn't.

Money _has_, and will _never_ come before my health, _ever_.


----------



## Becky1951 (Oct 14, 2020)

No I would not do it and most definitely never my child. Who in their right minds would take their child to be a guiena pig for money? Risk their child to long lasting health problems or death? Oh wait..... I forgot.... we live in a society where money means more then love of children and children are a commodity to use as barter to achieve money or thrown aside. 

Sorry, that wasn't directed to you, I'm just angry about the lack of concern for children. ⚘


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Oct 14, 2020)

Agreed, why would you subject your child to this?
Who knows what the possibilities could be?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 14, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> No I would not do it and most definitely never my child. Who in their right minds would take their child to be a guiena pig for money? Risk their child to long lasting health problems or death? Oh wait..... I forgot.... we live in a society where money means more then love of children and children are a commodity to use as barter to achieve money or thrown aside.
> 
> Sorry, that wasn't directed to you, I'm just angry about the lack of concern for children. ⚘


Pathetic it is, but seeing what I'm seeing today, nothing surprises me anymore, Becky.

People have truly lost their way.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 14, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> No I would not do it and most definitely never my child. Who in their right minds would take their child to be a guiena pig for money? Risk their child to long lasting health problems or death? Oh wait..... I forgot.... we live in a society where money means more then love of children and children are a commodity to use as barter to achieve money or thrown aside.
> 
> Sorry, that wasn't directed to you, I'm just angry about the lack of concern for children. ⚘


The 17, 18 year olds are probably teenagers who are on their own.  Thousands of foster children turn 18 and are “aged out” of the system.  No one cares about those children, no one.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 14, 2020)

Giantsfan1954 said:


> Agreed, why would you subject your child to this?
> Who knows what the possibilities could be?


I've always viewed drug-makers as a shady, underground, self-serving animal out for themselves. All-in-all, they have no interest in curing or helping anybody, it's all about getting the cash flowing in, and those who oversee drug-makers are equally as animalistic.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 14, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> No, I wouldn't.
> 
> Money _has_, and will _never_ come before my health, _ever_.


 Money is your health.  Money is the gateway to a warm place to live, food, medicine, health insurance etc.  So, while I believe you believe what you say, the reality of life is everyone does what they need to obtain what they need to survive.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 14, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> The 17, 18 year olds are probably teenagers who are on their own.  Thousands of foster children turn 18 and are “aged out” of the system.  No one cares about those children, no one.


Even more sickening to me is how countries like ours (Canada and the USofA) found their way to dig us into debt into the TRILLIONS over Covid-19, yet they fail to find the money and means to help those who fall through the cracks.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 14, 2020)

Without clinical trials on teenagers (and eventually children) there will be no possibility of offering them a vaccine.  If we ever want to get rid of masks, social distancing and most kids relegated to online schooling, some families will have to step up. 

My sister was part of the Salk vaccine trials in the early 1950s. She was under ten years old at the time. (Still alive and well, BTW.)
If not for those 1.8 million vaccine trial volunteers we'd still be battling polio.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 14, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Without clinical trials on teenagers (and eventually children) there will be no possibility of offering them a vaccine.  If we ever want to get rid of masks, social distancing and most kids relegated to online schooling, some families will have to step up.
> 
> My sister was part of the Salk vaccine trials in the early 1950s. She was under ten years old at the time. (Still alive and well, BTW.)
> If not for those 1.8 million vaccine trial volunteers we'd still be battling polio.


Well, I guess three cheers are in order for all the fools out there who buy into the idea of turning themselves into glorified laboratory guinea pig and mice for some self-serving drug-maker to experiment on.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 14, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Without clinical trials on teenagers (and eventually children) there will be no possibility of offering them a vaccine.  If we ever want to get rid of masks, social distancing and most kids relegated to online schooling, some families will have to step up.
> 
> My sister was part of the Salk vaccine trials in the early 1950s. She was under ten years old at the time. (Still alive and well, BTW.)
> If not for those 1.8 million vaccine trial volunteers we'd still be battling polio.


True.  Did your parents ever tell you why they allowed her to participate?  What age was she?

I was asked to let my son with DS have a COVID test.  Told it was free.  I refused.  I did not even bother to ask why they wanted to test him, as I knew he did not have the virus.  I don’t know how parents would agree to have a child, younger than 15, be tested.

My daughter was 15 when I allowed her to make a decision about getting a dangerous medical test that a specialist wanted to do.  I think since you can enlist and go to war at 17/18, at 15 the more mature teenagers can make many of their own decisions.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 14, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Well, I guess three cheers are in order for all the fools out there who buy into the idea of turning themselves into glorified laboratory guinea pig and mice for some self-serving drug-maker to experiment on.


Fools?  Do you/did you get any vaccines, ever?  Why do many people call brave people fools?  Too much Fox News?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 14, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> *Fools*? Do you/did you get any vaccines, ever? Why do many people call brave people fools? Too much Fox News?


Yes, fools.

Toying with ones health is foolish IMO, and even more foolish is trusting some stranger to conduct random experiments on you.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 14, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Yes, fools.
> 
> Toying with ones health is foolish IMO, and even more foolish is trusting some stranger to conduct random experiments on you.


But, you did not answer my question.  Have you taken vaccines?  Have you been benefited from those “fools” bravery?  Those “fools” saved many lives.  How many lives have you saved?  Therefore, I will thank @StarSong for her families’ bravery.

I remember when I got my polio shot.  Standing in long lines at an outdoor “mall” with my parents and brother.  I think this was the first vaccine I had ever been given.  Grateful, even now, to have not gotten polio.

I lack the bravery to do such a important public service.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 14, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> But, you did not answer my question.  Have you taken vaccines?  Have you been benefited from those “fools” bravery?  Those “fools” saved many lives.  How many lives have you saved?  Therefore, I will thank @StarSong for her families’ bravery.
> 
> I remember when I got my polio shot.  Standing in long lines at an outdoor “mall” with my parents and brother.  I think this was the first vaccine I had ever been given.  Grateful, even now, to have not gotten polio.


Sure, I've had vaccinations and taken drugs, but I am not going to boast my love for the many who stepped forward in order to risk and compromise their health in the name of medical science. Instead, I feel sorry for them, because I see them as people that harvest such a low-regard for themselves.

It's the equivalent of walking down the street and being approached by a perfect stranger who's peddling a snake-oil cure, and he asks you if he can inject you with his magical potion/serum.

Are you going to say yes?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 14, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> True.  Did your parents ever tell you why they allowed her to participate?  What age was she?



My father was a scientist - a chemist - who believed in science.  He taught his children about the the rigors of the scientific method, control groups, and explained that our scientific knowledge is always being refined as new data comes in, which is as it should be.  

He was intellectually curious and not afraid of research or asking questions. Knowing him, I'm certain he looked at all the data before putting her in the trial. She was 7 or 8 at the time. As it turned out, she received the placebo. Once the vaccine was approved she was among the first to get it because of her participation in the study.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Oct 14, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Sure, I've had vaccinations and taken drugs, but I am not going to boast my love for the many who stepped forward in order to risk and compromise their health in the name of medical science.
> 
> Instead, my words to those test subjects would be, do you REALLY harvest such low-regard for your health and well being that you are willing to act as a human guinea pig or lab rat?
> 
> ...






Aunt Marg said:


> Even more sickening to me is how countries like ours (Canada and the USofA) found their way to dig us into debt into the TRILLIONS over Covid-19, yet they fail to find the money and means to help those who fall through the cracks.




I don't know about Canada's debt.  The US national debt is about $27 trillion.  Maybe 10 percent of that is attributable to the pandemic.  

We were in big debt trouble long before the outbreak due to fiscal profligacy on both sides of the aisle.  No one seems to care anymore, but I think our collapsing finances will bring us down long before climate change does.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 14, 2020)

StarSong said:


> My father was a scientist - a chemist - who believed in science.  He taught his children about the the rigors of the scientific method, control groups, and explained that our scientific knowledge is always being refined as new data comes in, which is as it should be.
> 
> He was intellectually curious and not afraid of research or asking questions. Knowing him, I'm certain he looked at all the data before putting her in the trial. She was 7 or 8 at the time. *As it turned out, she received the placebo. Once the vaccine was approved she was among the first to get it because of her participation in the study*.


That's great, but what if your sister had died or become seriously ill for the remainder of her life as a result of the testing, would you still be here touting what a great system it is?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 14, 2020)

JimBob1952 said:


> I don't know about Canada's debt.  The US national debt is about $27 trillion.  Maybe 10 percent of that is attributable to the pandemic.
> 
> We were in big debt trouble long before the outbreak due to fiscal profligacy on both sides of the aisle.  No one seems to care anymore, but I think our collapsing finances will bring us down long before climate change does.


I believe it.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 14, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> It's the equivalent of walking down the street and being approached by a perfect stranger who's peddling a snake-oil cure, and he asks you if he can inject you with his magical potion/serum.


Being in a CDC regulated trial is far different from the scenario you describe.  

I have a healthy skepticism when it comes to big pharma, but also recognize that these companies have plenty at stake if people develop terrible health issues from their vaccine trials.  

If not for pharmaceuticals, vaccines and medical trials many of us would have died young.  I'm not a defender of big pharma, but fair is fair.    



Aunt Marg said:


> That's great, but what if your sister had died or become seriously ill for the remainder of her life as a result of the testing, would you still be here touting what a great system it is?


She didn't become ill or die at least partly because the vaccine had already gone through the many early steps required of vaccines to prove their safety before they reach the stage of human trials.  

A scientist can't simply dream up a vaccine and start injecting people. At least not in this country (nor yours, I'm sure).


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 14, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Being in a CDC regulated trial is far different from the scenario you describe.
> 
> *I have a healthy skepticism when it comes to big pharma, but also recognize that these companies have plenty at stake if people develop terrible health issues from their vaccine trials*.
> 
> ...


Big pharma, could care less about the health and well-being of people, that's apparent by the number of commercials I see where newly released drugs and treatments come at the cost of those taking it. 

Heart-attacks, strokes, loss of vision, terminal cancers, and the list goes on. If big pharma cared about the health and well-being of people, drugs and treatments as I have described would not be allowed to be released.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 14, 2020)

You and I obviously see this differently.  I think it's time to stop beating this very dead horse.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 14, 2020)

StarSong said:


> You and I obviously see this differently.  I think it's time to stop beating this very dead horse.


I agree, Star, and let's bring that poor horse back to life. LOL!


----------



## win231 (Oct 14, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> They get paid for doing the trials. 5000 dollars was offered here for volunteers.  If you are out of work, don’t have money for food, and close to being homeless, yup, you would do it.


Same reason why the draft is not needed in bad economic times.  More people join out of desperation.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 14, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Sure, I've had vaccinations and taken drugs, but I am not going to boast my love for the many who stepped forward in order to risk and compromise their health in the name of medical science. Instead, I feel sorry for them, because I see them as people that harvest such a low-regard for themselves.
> 
> It's the equivalent of walking down the street and being approached by a perfect stranger who's peddling a snake-oil cure, and he asks you if he can inject you with his magical potion/serum.
> 
> Are you going to say yes?


I see them as heroes of the human race.  I’ve all ready said I am not that brave, I can only wish I was.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 14, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> That's great, but what if your sister had died or become seriously ill for the remainder of her life as a result of the testing, would you still be here touting what a great system it is?


What if she had gotten polio and spendt the rest of her life in an iron lung?  What if you did?


----------



## Pepper (Oct 14, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> I remember when I got my polio shot.  Standing in long lines at an outdoor “mall” with my parents and brother.  *I think this was the first vaccine* I had ever been given.  Grateful, even now, to have not gotten polio.


In our age group, the first vaccine would have been for smallpox.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 14, 2020)

Pepper said:


> In our age group, the first vaccine would have been for smallpox.


I did not get the smallpox vaccine till I was 18 and had joined the army.  I got in the army along with other ones.  The first vaccine I got was polio and that was the only vaccine I received under the age of 18.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 14, 2020)

I thought it was mandatory and necessary to enter a public school.  I thought it was given in infancy.  Guess you slipped through, @Aneeda72 .  Where did you live as a young child?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 14, 2020)

Pepper said:


> I thought it was mandatory and necessary to enter a public school.  I thought it was given in infancy.  Guess you slipped through, @Aneeda72 .  Where did you live as a young child?


No it wasn’t.  Vaccines were not required till much later for school, as far as I know.  As to where I grew up, hell, I grew up in hell.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 14, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> As to where I grew up, hell, I grew up in hell.


I'm very sorry.


----------

